# chain dropping prevention device for OCLV?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

frame: OCLV 5200.

Looking for chain drop prevention device (e.g.3rd eye) that I can install on OCLV frame to prevent chain drop.

No, I'm not talking about the round disc ring that installed next to BB, already has that.

I also try those standard 3rd eye thingy, they won't fit on the OCLV seattube since the tube flared at the bottom.

My chain is behaving alright, but once a great while, it drop. The disc metal ring stop the chain from scratching up the carbon most of the time, but not 100%. Still observed some minor scratch on the paint after each chain drop. 

Is there any chain drop prevention device that stop the chain from dropping 100% and works with OCLV frame?

Kwan


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Tough call on that....*

Kwan,
Since nobody has posted on this I'll step in 
There isn't anything on the market to help you. What you can do is consider this option. Take colored electrical tape from your local hardware store. It comes in a variety pack for under 5 bucks. You'll have to tape the contact areas where you think the chain will hit. I had to do this with my Y-foil. You want a challenge? Try finding market friendly parts for that frame! :0 Regardless, you should be able to brake in time to prevent most damage to the paint. The tape will buy you a little extra time.
Good Luck!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I second cydswipe's advice with the tape.

My old Y-foil dropped the chain and the first time luckily scratched the metal bottom brakcet shell instead of the carbon. After that, I covered the area with electrical tape. The chain will tear through the tape next time it drops, but it should spare your carbon from most of the damage.


----------

